# Konami sends Cease and Desist to Castlevania fan project



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 7, 2016)

Konami has sent a Cease and Desist order to the developer of  Castlevania:Remade in Unreal . a fan project that seeks to remake all of NES castlervania with the Unreal Engine.






The developer,Raino Sommer a.k.a Dejawolfs, has stated that all updates and production of the game has been ordered to stop. They have been allowed to keep the files for now.


The developer holds out some hope that development can continue in the future, as he is in contact with someone from Konami UK about acquiring an official license to work on the game. Hopefully , we`ll hear more about this in the future.
here`s a sample



EDIT: I forgot to mention that the project was KickStarted.


----------



## xtheman (Dec 7, 2016)

I remember reading about this on here a week or two ago. Its already dead? :/


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 7, 2016)

I remember people predicting this from the day it was announced. This kind of project really needed to be kept under wraps until completion, given Konami's track record of being Konami.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 7, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I remember reading about this on here a week or two ago. Its already dead? :/


looks like it. the big boys at Konami want to milk every cent they can from it`s fans


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 7, 2016)

Obviously Konami hates their games fans. They seem to like ruining the games they publish and send C&D to fans who try to fix it.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2016)

Maybe fans wouldn't have to make these games if Konami would actually give us some fucking games!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 7, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> I remember people predicting this from the day it was announced. This kind of project really needed to be kept under wraps until completion, given Konami's track record of being Konami.


so it`s more or less his own fault for advertising it . I guess


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 7, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> so it`s more or less his own fault for advertising it . I guess


No, it's definitely Konami's fault as fan projects should be nothing to hide, but this eventuality should've been obvious.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 7, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Maybe fans wouldn't have to make these games if Konami would actually give us some fucking games!


Less games would be better IMO. They chain up their devs, make millions off them then dump them with a non-disclosure agreement to not be a slave to their machine.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Less games would be better IMO. They chain up their devs, make millions off them then dump them with a non-disclosure agreement to not be a slave to their machine.


We got less games already. 2016 had a grand total of 7 games released by them and all of them complete shit.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 7, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> We got less games already. 2016 had a grand total of 7 games released by them and all of them complete shit.


we cant win al.....scratch that , we can`t win any of em huh


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 7, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Maybe fans wouldn't have to make these games if Konami would actually give us some fucking games!



What we need is a Castlevania Pachinko machine.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 7, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> We got less games already. 2016 had a grand total of 7 games released by them and all of them complete shit.


Konami a Pachinko company....

Metal Gear Solid V was good though


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 7, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> What we need is a Castlevania Pachinko machine.


m rated , huh

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Luckkill4u said:


> Konami a Pachinko company....
> 
> Metal Gear Solid V was good though


konami deserves to die for that , mgsv was a HIDEO KOJIMA game , not a konami game . so let`s clear that up right now.


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 7, 2016)

VinLark said:


>



You know, maybe I did speak too soon. Maybe. While Konami has the right to shut this down, and companies having those rights is a necessary thing, doing so in this particular case only causes harm in general. It doesn't save the face of the Castlevania franchise, nor does it really halt a threat to game sales; it effectively just stops people from thinking fondly of Konami or classic Castlevania. Not that it kills interest in the franchise, by any means, but it kills the opportunity for interest to be reinvigorated. Konami could easily benefit from the added attention to its franchise by way of letting this fan game come to fruition.


----------



## Demifiend (Dec 7, 2016)

Nah, totally expected, the guy was Kickstarting a project based on an actual licensee existence, it was only a matter of time until Konami noticed that, and C&D up his ass.

If you're gonna make a fan game, do it indiscreetly, specially if it is from a company like Konami.  You can't just say "Hey dudez, lol, imma making mah castlovonia remake on kuckstartah! i hope i can get universah following on thas" 

Because if you do, well, it is evident, there may be some companies like Capcom that are very lenient when it comes to their properties, heck, even one of their "official" games is essentially a fan game, but one thing is Capcom, and another thing is Konami, and you know who is the stricter between those two at the end of the day.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 7, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> What we need is a Castlevania Pachinko machine.


(╬ಠ益ಠ)
Dishonor! Dishonor on your whole family! Dishonor on you! Dishonor on your cow!


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 7, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> (╬ಠ益ಠ)
> Dishonor! Dishonor on your whole family! Dishonor on you! Dishonor on your cow!



Nah I'm only kidding but that's Konami in a nutshell these days.


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 7, 2016)

Demifiend said:


> Nah, totally expected, the guy was Kickstarting a project based on an actual licensee existence, it was only a matter of time until Konami noticed that, and C&D up his ass.
> 
> If you're gonna make a fan game, do it indiscreetly, specially if it is from a company like Konami.  You can't just say "Hey dudez, lol, imma making mah castlovonia remake on kuckstartah! i hope i can get universah following on thas"
> 
> Because if you do, well, it is evident, there may be some companies like Capcom that are very lenient when it comes to their properties, heck, even one of their "official" games is essentially a fan game, but one thing is Capcom, and another thing is Konami, and you know who is the stricter between those two at the end of the day.


Wait, this was kickstarted?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 7, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> Wait, this was kickstarted?


yup , forgot to mention that


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh what's this IP we have but never really use let's make a Pachinko machine instead of making a proper game - Konami 2016


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 7, 2016)

hell , he even released a demo


----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 7, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> konami deserves to die for that , mgsv was a HIDEO KOJIMA game , not a konami game . so let`s clear that up right now.


The right to MGS is owned by Konami thus it's a Konami game. Although it was directed by Kojima, top brass pulled quite a bit of content from the game and caused quite a bit of trouble with Kojima and Konami. Legally nobody is allowed to say anything of the situation or the pulled content.

Moral of the story Konami is a smelly piece of shit gambling company.


----------



## Meteor7 (Dec 7, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> yup , forgot to mention that


Well, that's no kinds of kosher. Yeah, a C&D is actually proper justice for this case, it just happened to be enforced by Satan. Profiting from another's intellectual property shouldn't be allowed if we want a society where creative licences mean anything.


----------



## Demifiend (Dec 7, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> Wait, this was kickstarted?



Yep, here is my proof 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/103682474/castlevania-1-remake

And the developer was shady as fuck too, he talked about raising 70.000 USD just to actually buy the licensee necessary to "own" the game or at least a permit to actually develop that game, but again, who in their right mind would think about making a kickstarter for an actual licensee? 

The developer was just inexperienced, clueless, naive and at the end of the day, he didn't capitalize his focus on the game, this was, I repeat, the inevitable


----------



## Kurt91 (Dec 7, 2016)

I was on this guy's side up until I heard that it was KickStarted. You want to make a fan-game, good for you. Have at it. I've seen a large number of Castlevania fan-games, some of them remakes of other games, some of which were unique games with a Castlevania setting and characters. Once you start actually asking for money and want to profit from it, that's when I'm on the company's side. There is a reason copyright exists, and the company that owns the license should be the ones to make money off of it.

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against fan-games. I got upset when AM2R got shut down, because while it was a remake, it was a non-profit fan-game with a huge amount of original content. Even so, if the guy behind AM2R had been asking for money, then I would have been on Nintendo's side. I have a similar feeling as far as Doujin games go. I don't have an issue with seeing Touhou fan-games, but I always feel weird seeing a fan-made Touhou game being sold and charged for. (Although as far as I'm aware, copyright laws are different in Japan, and the developer of the Touhou series has already stated that he has no problem with this)

If this guy wasn't to make a for-profit Castlevania game, then by all means, he can go right ahead. HOWEVER, there are certain things that he needs to do before he can do this. He needed to make his initial demo, and then send it to Konami as an example of and reassurance of quality, while asking for a license and paying the appropriate costs for said license, before going through with everything the way that he had. 

Look at Bloodstained. There is a reason why the original creator of the Castlevania series is making his own game WITHOUT the Castlevania license and name after leaving Konami. It is blatantly Castlevania in everything but name, and so he's been doing just fine with it.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Dec 7, 2016)

Demifiend said:


> Yep, here is my proof
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/103682474/castlevania-1-remake
> 
> And the developer was shady as fuck too, he talked about raising 70.000 USD just to actually buy the licensee necessary to "own" the game or at least a permit to actually develop that game, but again, who in their right mind would think about making a kickstarter for an actual licensee?
> ...








Damn


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm surprised that they still "care" about their IP enough to want to throw a tantrum about someone doing something they themselves are too damn lazy to do on their own.


----------



## guisadop (Dec 7, 2016)

can't risk losing that sweet pachinko money, right?


----------



## Tigran (Dec 7, 2016)

My question is.. Why not make a new character, a few new items and enemies and then release it as a game "Inspired by Castlevania" same with the Pokemon Fangames?

That seems to make a hell of a lot more sense then using the IPs and getting C&Ds.


----------



## Captain_N (Dec 7, 2016)

should have developed it in secret and then just put the final on the web. cant shut that down. torrents say hi. besides shouldn't be making money off another IP. if i was to make a mega man game using mega man ip i would not do it for money. once that shit is done no one is gonna know I made it. cant send a letter to a ghost....


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 7, 2016)

I was going to side with the guy until I read that kickstarter page. Christ...it takes some effort to be more moronic than konami, but he manages to pull it off.



> the other challenge is working out all the legal stuff.
> i prefer to fill my brain with how to make games, not how to do business,
> so i'll probably get someone else to help me out on that.


Hey idiot...how about making a non-franchise game, then? Yeah, it'll get you less funding (a whole freaking DOZEN less funders), but if you make a decent clone/lookalike it'll find its audience.



Oh, and seriously: that should be mentioned in the OP. The guy knew it in advance. I guess it's okay to mention that you don't have a license on a franchise yet and will need to be bought, but the very fact that he got a C&D letter means he only started negotiations after being caught. You don't have to be a freaking lawyer or diplomat to see how that isn't the best way to go


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 7, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Obviously Konami hates their games fans. They seem to like ruining the games they publish and send C&D to fans who try to fix it.


well you can't do whatever you want even if konami are dicks


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Dec 7, 2016)

I don't know much about Konami's game department, but the yugioh community isn't a big fan of them either.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 7, 2016)

guess I should have mentioned that it was kickstarted in the first post , but damn n over 70000 u.s dollars .......that`s a whole lot of money , no way in hell konami WASN'T gonna shut him down .


----------



## ChaosBoi (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm surprised the project held out this long to be honest. I remember hearing about this project quite awhile back and was expecting him to get shut down quickly.


----------



## Raylight (Dec 8, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Maybe fans wouldn't have to make these games if Konami would actually give us some fucking games!


After killing off Silent Hills Konami is dead to me. Whatever they do now is no interest to me unless the do a Silent Hill Remaster.



Demifiend said:


> Nah, totally expected, the guy was Kickstarting a project based on an actual licensee existence, it was only a matter of time until Konami noticed that, and C&D up his ass.
> 
> If you're gonna make a fan game, do it indiscreetly, specially if it is from a company like Konami.  You can't just say "Hey dudez, lol, imma making mah castlovonia remake on kuckstartah! i hope i can get universah following on thas"
> 
> Because if you do, well, it is evident, there may be some companies like Capcom that are very lenient when it comes to their properties, heck, even one of their "official" games is essentially a fan game, but one thing is Capcom, and another thing is Konami, and you know who is the stricter between those two at the end of the day.


Capcom hired the guys that were doing the re2 remake to help with the official.


----------



## Autz (Dec 8, 2016)

Raylight said:


> unless the do a Silent Hill Remaster.



Already did, and was trash.


----------



## Raylight (Dec 8, 2016)

Autz said:


> Already did, and was trash.


That was a remake/reimagining.  Remaster is the same game with a visual overhaul and other fixes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 8, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> guess I should have mentioned that it was kickstarted in the first post , but damn n over 70000 u.s dollars .......that`s a whole lot of money , no way in hell konami WASN'T gonna shut him down .


glad they did i'm tired of these kickstart-tards profiting of other people even if it is konami


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hmmm. I want to play devil's advocate...i mean no one said a word about ocean horn and the team were 90% of the guys who made wind waker (plus some freelace guys who were also fans). No one batted a eye on mighty no 9 or the hat of whatever game inspired by Kazooie n dockey kong 64. Nope. Why are some projects immuned to c&ds from publishers, developers and fans criticism? It l really shows the hypocritical ways of the members here and redit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2016)

those games are not direct unofficial remakes but this IS.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 9, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Hmmm. I want to play devil's advocate...i mean no one said a word about ocean horn and the team were 90% of the guys who made wind waker (plus some freelace guys who were also fans). No one batted a eye on mighty no 9 or the hat of whatever game inspired by Kazooie n dockey kong 64. Nope. Why are some projects immuned to c&ds from publishers, developers and fans criticism? It l really shows the hypocritical ways of the members here and redit.



Being inspired by something is one thing, it's normal and happens all the time in all types of industries. In this case he is making a game based on copyrighted material.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 9, 2016)

Skelletonike said:


> Being inspired by something is one thing, it's normal and happens all the time in all types of industries. In this case he is making a game based on copyrighted material.


and he's also making money off of it. if he wouldn't have tried to profit from it , he might have gotten away with it . take pokemon reborn for an example . made by one person , one of the largest and most well-done pokemon fangames on the net . Nintendo hasn't said a single word about it. why ? , because amethyst(the creator) has kept it low-profile and OFF sites like kickstarter. meaning Nintendo has no reason to take action . also it's radically different from the main stream pokemon games........either that or they don't know about it


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Dec 9, 2016)

> the project was KickStarted


You can't make money from anything protected by copyright


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 9, 2016)

EmanueleBGN said:


> You can't make money from anything protected by copyright



Still doesn't stop people from doing it, stupid as it is.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 9, 2016)

EmanueleBGN said:


> You can't make money from anything protected by copyright


that's EXACTLY why konami took it down . he was already making money from it . wonder if they'll sue him or something?


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 9, 2016)

Skelletonike said:


> Being inspired by something is one thing, it's normal and happens all the time in all types of industries. In this case he is making a game based on copyrighted material.



Based on something and inspired by. Same thing. I am laughing at your failed attempt at justifying your hate for the project. There is no real difference between those other projects i talked about earlier and this one in my view. They are all ripping off a great deal from the originals. This project is no different. The only change is the amount of hatred it is recieve compared to the others.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 9, 2016)

chartube12 said:


> Based on something and inspired by. Same thing. I am laughing at your failed attempt at justifying your hate for the project. There is no real difference between those other projects i talked about earlier and this one in my view. They are all ripping off a great deal from the originals. This project is no different. The only change is the amount of hatred it is recieve compared to the others.



Wtf? Hate for the project? 
I didn't even know it existed until I read this. And no, being inspired is one thing, for example, Final Fantasy was inspired by Dragon Quest to begin with. Oceanhorn might be inspired by Zelda, but it's a different game with different content. This game is just remaking a game that already exists, but that is not the most serious issue here (although Nintendo does the some if people remake their games like this), is that he tried to get money to do this. No company would allow that, no matter how 'cool' they are.


----------



## Wellington2k (Dec 9, 2016)

Kickstarted?? Why made him think that he could get away with that? Someone has absolutely no business sense.


----------



## Wekker (Dec 9, 2016)

Or he just change name that game differently with different polygons.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 10, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> either that or they don't know about it


they do now


----------



## Demifiend (Dec 10, 2016)

Raylight said:


> Capcom hired the guys that were doing the re2 remake to help with the official.



There's a very clear difference within the business strategies between those two companies, Capcom is far more lenient with its properties, so essentially anyone can make a Megaman fan game without getting a C&D order, heck, one of Capcom's "official" games is just a megaman fan game, the "Street Fighter vs Megaman" game that got its fame through the anniversary of Megaman.

While RE is a far more valuable property in terms of actual developing, writing scenario, etc. the guy who did most of the Fan remake alone worked a lot to produce wonderful results, without the need of a Kickstarter nor Outside Help, but look at this guy compared to those creators, he asks money to buy or at least get permission to use the Castlevania licensee, has no knowledge of legal terms or contracts which is something basic if you want to get money from people and then use it in the future towards the creation path of a videogame.

He only used basic models, the UI of the game looks as basic as it gets, etc. Bottom line, if you wanna make a videogame based on another company's property, read and evaluate how much lenient will the company be towards that project, and as we all know, Konami isn't an exemplar in being communicative nor open with its fans, as I stated again, my point still holds water.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 11, 2016)

I always find it bizarre that people just copy other existing games instead of making their own.
Why learn to program games if you're just going to uselessly copy other peoples creativity? Nostalgia isn't a great excuse. Just make your own castlevania-like game.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 11, 2016)

Wellington2k said:


> Kickstarted?? Why made him think that he could get away with that? Someone has absolutely no business sense.


It didn't get funded, not sure why everyone else in here assumes otherwise.

Kickstarter is just a dump, everyone can create a project with little to no prior vetting whatsoever and this is the result. It should've NEVER got past validation stage, honestly.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/103682474/castlevania-1-remake


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 12, 2016)

agree i hate Kickstarter they are practically a pirates haven. 90% of the projects on there are remakes of other ideas and ideas based on already copyrighted ideas and they are profiting from it. the other 10% is just trash


----------

